# A-Oil synthesis from 1kgP2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2



## tucoXxX (Yesterday at 6:59 AM)

Hello. I want to perform this synthesis. I am a beginner, but very enthusiastic. there will be a chemist during the synthesis, but until then I have to get lab equipment and reagents. thank you for the answer when I get it, have a nice day. if I get a synthesis if possible in small steps. thank you very much .


----------



## ImOut

Hi,

There is no question here, only a statement that you are going to do this synthesis.

In the synthesis report there is literally written what reagents and labware you need for this synthesis and you say you will collab. with a Chemist, you can just show him the synthesis route and he can tell you everything you needregarding reagents and labware.

Best regards


----------



## tucoXxX

I would like someone to know a synthesis and share it. I will do the synthesis, that's it. I found several syntheses on the forum, but I haven't found the final product a-oil yet


----------



## G.Patton

tucoXxX said:


> I would like someone to know a synthesis and share it. I will do the synthesis, that's it. I found several syntheses on the forum, but I haven't found the final product a-oil yet



tucoXxXFinal product is amphetamine salt like sulphate or phosphate.


----------



## tucoXxX

G.Patton said:


> Final product is amphetamine salt like sulphate or phosphate.



G.Pattonthank you for me I would like to stop before the end product of amphetamine salt, sulphide, so that it remains in the form of oil, there is an option for this. a- I want oil end product. Am I writing nonsense? if so i'm very sorry


----------



## G.Patton

tucoXxX said:


> thank you for me I would like to stop before the end product of amphetamine salt, sulphide, so that it remains in the form of oil, there is an option for this. a- I want oil end product. Am I writing nonsense? if so i'm very sorry



tucoXxXYou can get a-oil and finish at this step.


----------



## ChingShih

start reading


----------



## tucoXxX

ChingShih said:


> start reading



ChingShihand i found it. thanks guys, just read and very carefully


----------

